

Google Going Evil is the Godwin’s Law of Tech Commentary - NaOH
http://smarterware.org/9303/google-going-evil-is-the-godwins-law-of-tech-commentary

======
kstenerud
Add to that: Automatically tarring anyone who defends Google in any way as an
"apologist".

------
danilocampos
Gina's point is _true_ but also ignores human nature.

Google has done two very interesting things:

1\. They endorsed and accepted, internally, a moral test for corporate
decision making

2\. They milked this policy for a _shit load of press_.

So for every "huh, what a great company!" they earned on the front end of the
wave, now they must pay back a "hey, what about the whole thing about..." for
_every_ new act that seems incompatible with that moral absolute.

Does that make for good commentary? Maybe not. But it was inevitable.

~~~
sharrap
Remember Apple's Revolution ad? Remember Apple's 'Think Different' slogan?
Sore has clearly changed its ethos but it didn't get the same amount of crap,
out even similar crap, a Google doors. Instead all I hear is how Apple is a
got profit company and we should be grateful for what Jobs has done to our
industry

------
yanw
Well put. Also worth noting that there is an anti-Google PR mechanism in place
(honed over the years) that is used to feed the flames every time.

